# Eating at waxstock!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

As we all know spending money is Hungry work! Just wondering what there is food wise at the show? Is it just the catering unit on the floorplan or is there more outside? Just thinking of my belly!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There will be three catering units there, strategically placed. They will cover off a wide range of food and snacks. Your belly won't be disappointed


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sod the food, wheres the bar


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Your never far from a McHeart Attack...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There's even a bar for Lee


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Woo hoo 

Insert Party smiley here.....


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Luckily the bar looks to be next to our stand so not far to walk (or maybe crawl) for the next pint!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Don,t eat any wax or you could be 'waxing lyrical'


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

are you planning to be standing up at all on sunday Lee?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

For the first few hours yeah but as ive got help ill be nosey and hanging around the bar area - Ive already said it, networking Lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------

